# No hazards or turn signals



## cog-1

We have a 2001 Ford f-350 with diesel engine, has no hazards when button pushed. When turn signals are used, turn signal light comes on but does not flash. Tried replacing flasher which I thought was in engine compartment, drivers side fender area. When hazard button is pushed while turn signal switch on, turn signals go out. Any ideas/ location of hazard flasher unit? I think the switch on the column may be bad?? Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## RYDER

There should be another flasher under dash on drivers side for the hazards.


----------



## DBL

yeah check the fuse box when i drove a tow truck my truck was an 04 f650 and the windsheild leaked and blew the fuse box and the dealer told us fords are common for that so have it checked out. we had the same symptoms plus the body lights blinked sometimes with the turn signals


----------



## cog-1

I looked on the fuse panel, doesn't seem to be any listing for hazard relay there, all the relays are for something else...I know some vehicles have them on the back side of the fuse box and our 05 f550 has a relay under dash by steering column and of course the owners manual doesn't say anything about the location of the relays...


----------



## RYDER

You might have to take the panel off under the steering column. :waving:


----------



## jeffw

there are more fuses and relays under the hood usually on the fender well


----------



## DBL

the one under the hod will probably have it...i know with our truck it was big square one and i think it was pink but i think itll be under the hood


----------



## cog-1

replaced 3 relays in box under hood but made no difference. One relay clicks once when turn signal is turned on and turn signal light stays on but does not flash. Then when the hazard is pushed at the same time the turn signal goes off. :realmad:  Maybe I should just go and have a beer instead


----------



## JRKRACE

If you have checked all the relays, do yourself a favor and check the trailer plug next to your hitch, if you have one. If you do, and it looks like an aftermarket setup where you plug the factory wiring under the bumper into a T-connector, bypass the trailer T-plug and plug the factory ends back together. The after market trailer plugs have a tendency to short out after a while....


----------



## RYDER

Check the light bulbs one might be blown.


----------



## murphyslaw

sounds to me that a relay is at all not the problem i would lean towards a short in the tail light harness or under your dash. i have had a similar problem on my dodge truck last year and turnd out the crossover harness for the tail lights was coroded in one place and had shorted to the frame suport.


----------



## tracerich

cog-1 said:


> We have a 2001 Ford f-350 with diesel engine, has no hazards when button pushed. When turn signals are used, turn signal light comes on but does not flash. Tried replacing flasher which I thought was in engine compartment, drivers side fender area. When hazard button is pushed while turn signal switch on, turn signals go out. Any ideas/ location of hazard flasher unit? I think the switch on the column may be bad?? Any ideas are appreciated!


Probably the multifunction/combination switch is bad. I just changed one of these yesterday on a 01 grand marquis. Their cheap enough. pull the two covers off the steering wheel, pull the lock cylinder and the switch unbolts. Im betting thats your problem.


----------



## ironworks01

I am a master tech at a local shop. The hazard switch in the column is a multi func switch. It is the hazard switch and the flasher in one unit. pop the covers off the column 2 phillips screws and if you have tilt that lever just unscrews out of the column. be careful if you use pliers you will f*** the plastic coating all up. The switch is held down with 2 torx bit screws. That is your problem...
mike


----------



## cog-1

Thanks for all the help everyone...I have a new mulit-function switch ordered and will try replacing it.


----------



## cog-1

OK, I replaced the turn signal/flasher unit, still has some problem as before. I guess the next step will be to get a wiring diagram and see if there are any opens/shorts etc. in the hazard circuit. What I think is the hazard flasher seems to always be on (clicks when you plug it in) even when the key is off, so not only will that drain the battery but seems like something is shorting to ground to cause the relay to always be on but who knows. Just don't want to shell out $100/hour to the dealer to troubleshoot, but maybe after I pull out my few remaining hair I will decide otherwise...


----------



## GSORK

Id be looking at the combonation switch as a possible problem. This controls the lights ,turn signals ,wipers.i had a car that only the headlight worked no runninglights. Im not sure if this is a fix but id try this before the $100 hour labor at the dealer good luck


----------



## cog-1

Thanks, I replaced that yesterday but it still has the same symptoms...arrrgh!


----------



## Blackwin

I had a similar thing happen to me before, but it only happened when I hooked up my trailer. 
My turn signals did exactly what yours are doing.
It ended up being corrosion inside the light on the trailer.
The light had an 1157 (i think) bulb, the ones that have 2 filaments. I pulled the bulb out and my signals began to work again. 
I believe that corrosion in the socket was causing a short between the light filamant and the signal filament.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Joe Lombardo

Have you checked the trailer plug? Had a Chevy that did the same thing your truck is doing and it turned out to be a short in the plug...


----------



## JRKRACE

...See Post # 9....


----------



## cog-1

Finally got it to work, what a headache...Took to the dealer, they charged $100 diagnosis. Was their fault to begin with-we picked up a hazard flasher from them last week and they gave us a lighting relay instaed of a flasher unit. Needless to say after replacing all the flashers, the multi function switch and paying a diagnosis fee to those retards I will never be buying another Ford again.  I can't believe the dealer would charge for putting the right flasher unit in when they sold us the wrong one to begin with!! The right flasher is even blue, the one they sold us originally is black. If you are ever in CO and need a delear to work on your Ford, stay away from Summit Ford!!


----------



## RYDER

I have had no major brake downs with any ford truck or van or car I have ever owned, But I had alot with cheys.


----------



## cog-1

Oh I now I am not bashing Fords or any other manufacturer for that matter, I was just pissed at the dealer for ripping us off and giving us the wrong part in the first place. We are ready to plow snow again now though!! Thanks again to everyone for their suggestions!


----------

